# DS grunts a lot - is this weird?



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

DS is 18 months old and grunts a lot. Like when he's playing. Drop toy *grunt* squat to pick up toy *grunt* stand back up *grunt* throw toy *grunt*. Or just when he's walking around, he'll grunt every time he does something.

He also says "Uh, uh!" a lot when he wants something, or "Ah, ah!" if it's food. I usually make him do the sign, including please, before I give it to him. He knows the words for some things, and the signs for a lot more, but he still grunts for it.

Is this strange?


----------



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

Hello fellow Ohioan









My son always grunts!







I love it! He has always grunted since he was just a few months old. However, it is starting to fade and he is using his words more. I will miss it when he stops all together. I think it is so sweet!







His cousins mimic him and love it too.









Best wishes!

Many Blessings~ Rachel


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't think it is weird... probably something he picked up and enjoys doing, if nothing else, for yoru response.









DS has started growling every once and a while. We don't have a dog so not sure where he picked it up, but it is hysterical.

I think that growling, grunting, or whatever noises they decide to make, are pretty dang cute.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

ds does the same thing- he has ever since he was a few months old.


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

My 1 year old daughter grunts sometimes. It's a new thing with her. It seems to be a form of communication because it's accompanied by a hand gesture or a shake of the head (like "no, Mommy"). I think it's cute. I'm going to miss it when she stops doing it.


----------

